# these boxes ok for wall sconces?



## roundrightfarm (Oct 2, 2016)

http://www.lowes.com/pd/CARLON-1-Gang-Blue-Plastic-Interior-Old-Work-Standard-Round-Ceiling-Electrical-Box/3152573

I'm doing new work and am flanking a mirror with two wall sconces. I want to position these evenly. I'm hoping to avoid adding extra framing and these fit nicely. They are sold as old work ceiling boxes, though. Any reason not to use them?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm too old school but I put in single gang wall cases for sconces.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Thats new work, likely mis labeled
I dont see any issues using them

You could stack 2x4s on studs to get the measurement your after also

Texting and Driving


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The only issues are they usually are 4'' boxes on those brackets so watch out to make sure the fixture has a mounting plate that will cover 4'' . Most do, but some fancy ass ones you really need to mount a single gang switch box on the wall and hope your sconce does not exceed 4 pounds weight.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> The only issues are they usually are 4'' boxes on those brackets so watch out to make sure the fixture has a mounting plate that will cover 4'' . Most do, but some fancy ass ones you really need to mount a single gang switch box on the wall and hope your sconce does not exceed 4 pounds weight.


Exactly what I was thinking. Some of those sconces are real skinny.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Use the 4" round with a 3-1/4" round reducing ring . That way it covers
any sconce .


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

lighterup said:


> Use the 4" round with a 3-1/4" round reducing ring . That way it covers
> any sconce .


Yes always do this, especially flanking a mirror


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Standard Height for sconces = 5' 9" to center.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a new work box.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Nah..4" is too big. Spreader bars are great, in the 3.5 size.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

For bathroom I always run the wire in the wall with some slack then use an old work box after drywall. Almost impossible to position them perfect before drywall.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> For bathroom I always run the wire in the wall with some slack then use an old work box after drywall. Almost impossible to position them perfect before drywall.


Where do the punch down blocks fit into that? Mech says using a punchdown block looks better than using wire nuts you know. More professional.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Where do the punch down blocks fit into that? Mech says using a punchdown block looks better than using wire nuts you know. More professional.


Mech is a boob man so I am always gonna stick with him


----------

